# Painting a shay on the cernamic tile



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

I saw a photo and have a deep impression so I pick up my pen and draw the painting.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

very nice


----------



## HOMatt (Feb 14, 2016)

That looks fantastic!! I wish I had artistic ability. I have a hard time drawing a straight line with a ruler.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Outstanding job, looks great!!!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Beautiful! You are an excellent artist.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wonderful work!


----------



## Mr_Impervious (Feb 21, 2016)

Beautiful Work! Although I misjudged what you meant by "painting a shay on the ceramic tile". I thought of something else entirely...


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow.......I don't even know what else to say but......wow. I am a graphite artist, and I find this exquisite.


----------

